# the itsy bitsy spidervein...



## la serenissima (May 24, 2007)

Hey all,

I have spent my life hiding my legs. My varicose veins are breathtaking. Having to cover my legs ruins the summer -- avoiding the beach, the pool, the heat. I start fretting that my wonderful bf will leave me for something long and lean. 

When I'm alone I love the breeze or water on my legs because they get so little light and air!

I can't avoid stripping or laser procedures and creams, unguents and foundation just stain my clothes.

Other than the obvious need to say the hell with what other people think, has anyone discovered any cosmetic quick fixes?


----------



## kr7 (May 24, 2007)

Weeell....this one isn't an instant quick fix, but I find that my vv's are less visible if I have a tan, or a fake tan. I definitely prefer fake over real tan because of all the possible health ramifications, but either should work to some degree.

As far as make-up/bronzing is concerned, have you tried anything in a waterproof formula? I would imagine that it would resist coming off on your clothes/surroundings. I do believe there is make-up available specifically for legs these days. If I am not mistaken, Sally Hansen makes one such product.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 24, 2007)

la serenissima said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have spent my life hiding my legs. My varicose veins are breathtaking. Having to cover my legs ruins the summer -- avoiding the beach, the pool, the heat. I start fretting that my wonderful bf will leave me for something long and lean.
> 
> ...



Ive seen this stuff many times on QVC and the lady who demonstrates it has a very large birthmark on her face. She even shows it on her thighs to cover veins. It's waterproof too, might be exactly what you want.  

http://www.dermablend.com/Fullcatalog.aspx


----------

